# Travis Fimmel (young)



## KrissKross (Jan 10, 2019)

He’s legit one of the best looking men I’ve ever seen when he was young. Looks similar to brad Pitt


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jan 11, 2019)

Yea was going to make a thread about him. 9/10


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 11, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> Yea was going to make a thread about him. 9/10


What makes him a 9 do you think?


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jan 11, 2019)

Eye area mostly


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 11, 2019)

Eye area is incredible but he looked good even when he was “older” and bald in Vikings, just to show what a great looking/versatile he is


----------



## KrissKross (Jan 11, 2019)

Is a wide jaw like this necessary to being a chad?


----------

